# 88-95 plow lite wiring



## MRPUGGLY (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone now how to wire conventioal lights to an 88-95 toy pickup? I have the fisher wireing harness but it reqires a A6137 fisher light kit. I can't find one and fisher said that there discontinued.


----------



## nbuzz (Aug 30, 2006)

are you trying to splice the plow lights into the headlight harness? 

If you arent set on going that way, you could just wire the plowlights completely on their own... like you would wire off-road lights and such. this way keeps your stock truck harness intact as well.. just an idea.


----------



## MRPUGGLY (Nov 11, 2008)

I figured it out. I put the power wire from the harness to the ground from the bulbs. I took the 2 ground wires from the harness and attatched the high and low beam wires from the bulb accodingly. It is a ground switched lighting system. The plow lamps now tie into the harness for the factory headlamp switch. On, off, high and low are all off the factory switch.


----------

